# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  thiết kế biệt thự kiểu pháp đẹp 2018

## kientrucsuvietnam

*THIẾT KẾ BIỆT THỰ 
*
Những mẫu nhà kiếu Pháp hiện đại đẹp được kientrucsuvietnam.vn chuyên tư vấn thiết kế các biệt thự pháp 1 tầng 2, 3,4 .... Các kiến trúc pháp cổ luôn mang tới một vẻ đẹp sang trong, uy quyền và quý phái.


Hiện nay mẫu biệt thự 1 tầng này đang có nhiều gia đình lựa chọn xây dựng thích hợp với khui đất có diện tích rộng. Chủ đầu tư có thể thoải mái thực hiện nghuyện vọng của minh. Với mong muốn có một thiết kế nổi bật đẳng cấp nhưng vẫn  đảm bảo được sự tiện đầy đủ công năng.
Kiến  trúc 1 tầng  kết hợp với mái đá mà u xanh  đã mang lại nét cổ kính cho ngôi nhà. Hệ thống cứa sổ đều bằng kính và sử dụng mái vòm đặc trưng của biệt thự kiều Pháp. Đường nét thiết kế, màu sắc đều được cân đối hài hoà.Mẫu biệt thự của bà Hòa  sở hữu màu trắng phối hợp với màu xanh tạo nên một nét đẹp tổng thể  độc đáo.
Mẫu biệt thự 1 tầng này có họa tiết trang trí vơi nhiều  vòm bán cầu và vòm nửa trụ. Các  Kts  còn khéo léo tạo thêm những nét cổ điển ngay trên các trụ tròn nhằm mang đếm một vẻ đẹp ngoại thất ấn tượng trong từng chi tiết và luôn có gam màu tươi sang và không gian được mở rộng tối đa.

Ngôi biệt thự cồ điển Pháp được kts thiết  kế phân chia các mảng khố rất cân đối, mang lại góc cạnh rõ nét tạo nên một vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ. Các trụ vòn vững chắc có thể nâng đỡ cả công trình, phào chỉ và gờ cột được đắp nổi đẹp mắt.

Nằm trên diện tích thoáng rộng là một điểm cộng để ngôi biệt thự 1 tầng này có được vẻ đẹp không tì vết.  Các  cột trụ và chân tường đều được ốp bằng đá tự nhiên gây ấn tượng sâu với  mọi ánh nhìn. Mỗi khung cửa đều được xâu viền đối xứng, sơn trắng tinh khiết.

Những họa tiết điêu khắc được thiết  kế tỉ mỉ công phu để kiến trúc Pháp được phô diễn hoàn hảo đến từng chi tiết nhỏ như con kiến. Đó là sự sáng tạo và vận dụng những phong cách kiến trúc Pháp để tạo nên một nét đẹp tổng thể đáp đứng ngoài mong đợi của người chủ.

Phòng khách là vị trí rất quan trọng nên được thiết kế trang trí với chất liệu cao cấp với hai bộ bàn ghế cực lớn. Họa tiết trang trí tinh tế, tỉ mỷ khéo léo đầy sáng tạo tuyệt vời của các kts Việt Architect Group chúng tôi. Khi  thiết kế nội thất cho căn phòng chúng tôi sử dụng màu vàng be sang trọng, quyến rxu để tạo nên sự nổi bật. Ngoài ra  bạn  sẽ còn ấn tượng với những đường nét hoa văn trang trí vô cùng duyên dáng và mềm mại phối hợp hài hòa với  gam màu chủ đạo để tạo nên nét đẹp tổng thể rất kiêu kỳ và diễm kiều.

Không gian sống sang trọng đậm chất cổ điển Pháp nhưng vẫn mang lại sự gần gũi và thân thiện cho người ở.  Không chỉ sử dụng nội thất cao cấp trong thiết kế mà  phòng khách còn được chiếu sáng trông rất lung linh và huyền ảo. Điểm nhấn nội bật chính là cây đồng hồ cổ có giá trị cao tôn thêm không gian cổ điển đúng chất quý tộc.

Nếu bạn muốn sở hữu một trong những mẫu biệt thự  Pháp này hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được kiến trúc sư tư vấn:0962604887

----------

